# Microscopio Optofluidico



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2008)

El aparato no utiliza lentes y tiene el mismo poder de ampliación de un microscopio óptico de alta resolución.






El *"microscopio microscópico"* es tan pequeño como la punta de un dedo. 





Y a pesar de que opera sin lentes tiene un poder de ampliación similar al de un microscopio óptico de alta calidad, afirman los científicos del Instituto de Tecnología de California. 
Y quizás lo más importante, agregan los investigadores en Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (Actas de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de Estados Unidos), es que puede ser producido en masa por un costo aproximado de US$10. 
"El objeto es verdaderamente compacto" afirma el profesor Changhuei Yang, quien desarrolló el aparato que ha sido llamado microscopio optofluidico. 
"Puede colocarse en teléfono móvil y utilizar solamente rayos solares para su iluminación", agrega. 
Según los expertos, el aparato podría revolucionar la forma como se diagnostican ciertas enfermedades como la malaria, por lo que podría ser una herramienta muy útil para el mundo en desarrollo. 
Por ejemplo, explican los investigadores, el microscopio puede ser utilizado en regiones remotas que no cuentan con equipos de diagnóstico y con una muestra de sangre puede detectar malaria. 
O también serviría para analizar si hay patógenos que propagan enfermedades en los abastecimientos de agua. 

*Microfluidos *
Los microscopios han existido desde el siglo 16 y sin embargo su diseño básico ha sido objeto de muy pocos cambios 
Prof. Changhuei Yang, Instituto de Tecnología de California 
El nuevo instrumento combina la tecnología tradicional del chip de computadora con la técnica de microfluidos. 
Ésta consiste en la canalización del flujo de líquidos a escalas increíblemente pequeñas. 
Así, el chip del microscopio optofluidico mide solamente 1,5 centímetros. 
"Los microscopios han existido desde el siglo 16 (Dice el profesor Yang) y sin embargo su diseño básico ha sido objeto de muy pocos cambios". 
Además, agrega el investigador, hasta ahora ha sido increíblemente caro poder miniaturizar estos aparatos. 
Por esta razón los investigadores basaron su diseño en un principio diferente con el cual no es necesario utilizar lentes ni otros elementos ópticos voluminosos. 

*Alta resolución *
Para su fabricación los investigadores colocaron una capa de metal sobre la rejilla de un dispositivo de cargas interconectadas (llamado sensor CCD), similar a los sensores que se utilizan en las cámaras digitales. 
Posteriormente se hizo una línea de pequeñísimos orificios (de menos de una millonésima de metro) en el metal. 
Cada orificio corresponde a un píxel en el vector del sensor y el líquido que contiene la muestra que se desea analizar fluye por un canal de microfluidos que será colocado sobre la capa de metal. 
El chip es iluminado desde la parte superior y, según los investigadores, la iluminación de la luz solar es suficiente. 
Cuando se coloca la muestra, ésta fluye hacia la línea de orificios en el metal. 
Y a medida que los pequeños organismos o las células se introducen en los orificios, el sensor produce una serie de imágenes, que después pueden ser analizadas. 

*Producción en masa* 
Los investigadores están ahora en conversación con varias compañías de biotecnología para producir el chip en masa. 
Se espera que este pueda utilizarse en varios tipos de plataformas dependiendo de las necesidades del usuario, desde comunidades rurales hasta campos de batalla. 
Y en el futuro, dicen los científicos, estos microscopios optofluidicos se incorporarían en aparatos que podrían ser implantados en el cuerpo humano. 
"Un sistema de análisis de microscopio implantable podría de forma autónoma analizar y aislar células cancerígenas en la circulación sanguínea", dice el profesor Yang. 
"Y esto podría ofrecer una importante información de diagnóstico y quizás ayudar a detener la propagación de cáncer". 

*Fuentes: *
http://www.elpais.com.uy/08/08/19/lault_364637.asp 
http://www.urgente24.com/index.php?id=ver&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=105213&cHash=1c8e6249b1 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/science/newsid_7529000/7529638.stm 
http://www.latercera.cl/contenido/27_35750_9.shtml


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2008)

Muy bien fogonazo.

Sin embargo este estudio de los microscopios microscopicos viene de larga data.

supe hace tiempo que se habia logrado incorporar un microscopio dentro de un lente de contacto, lo cual ya es bastante asombroso.

supe tambien que se han desarrollado tecnologias tan microscopicas que pueden colocarse dentro de los organos del ser humano para corregir muchisimos problemas como visuales, auditivos, nervioso, etc.

se esta estudiando la posibilidad de colocarle al ser humano una especie de vista termica, como las que poseen algunos animales, en donde pueden diferenciarse cosas a travez de la temperatura de dichos cuerpos.

realmente lo que se ha avanzado es asombroso, sin embargo creo y sostengo que semejante avance tecnologico sobre todo, viene a ser como una parabola, en la que la sociedad llegara alguna vez (y no falta mucho), al vertice de la misma y ahi es donde tendremos un problema grave. en ese punto de infleccion es donde todo comienza a decrecer y surgen problemas muy graves sobre todo sociales.

saludos.


----------

